# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Μιξεράκι σταμάτησε να δουλευει χωρίς λόγο

## trelozakinthinos

Θέλω να σας απασχολήσω λίγο με ένα θεμα που με μπερδεψε.


Έχω ένα μιξερακι (moulinex chopper ) το οποίο το άνοιξε ο πατέρας μου για να το καθαρίσει. 


Να μην τα πολυλογώ οταν το βίδωσε δεν δουλευε. Με φώναξε να το δω και ειδα αυτό () και δεν κατάλαβα πως λειτουργεί. Το άσπρο καλώδιο έρχεται απο τον τοίχο(220v) και καταλήγει σε 2 διακόπτες , ο ένας είναι που ενεργοποιεί την λεπίδα και ο άλλος έιναι η ασφάλεια(δηλαδη να λειτουργήσει μόνο αν έχει "κουμπώσει" το μηχάνημα με το δοχείο). Η άκρη του ενός διακόπτη(καφέ καλώδιο) όπως φαινεται φεύγει ο πυκνωτής και πάει σαν είσοδος στον αλλον διακόπτη(μπλε καλώδιο). Εδω μου φαίνεται περίεργο πως και τα δύο καλώδια καταλήγουν στην είσοδο του ίδιου διακοπτη(μπλε καλώδιο). Ο πυκνωτής αν θυμάμαι καλα στο AC λειτουργεί σαν κλειστός διακόπτης, σωστά; Από την έξοδο λοιπον του διακόπτη (μπλε καλώδιο) διακλαδώνεται το σήμα με ένα απλό καλώδιο και πάει σαν είσοδος σε δύο πηνιά που κινούν την λεπίδα. 
Κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να πάει το ένα καλώδιο (μπλε) στην μια είσοδο και το άλλο (καφέ) στην άλλη για να αρχίσει να κινέιται;


Επίσης τι μπορεί να φταίει και δεν παίζει;

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=78211

----------


## xsterg

φιλε μου θα πρεπει να κλεισει κυκλωμα. αν δεν κανει κυκλο το ρευμα δουλεια δεν κανεις. επειδη το επιπεδο των γνωσεων σου δεν επαρκει και επειδη υπαρχει επικινδυνη ταση 220v θα σου ελεγα να το αφησεις για να το δει καποιος αλλος πιο ειδικος. 
και κατι ασχετο. η ζακυνθος ειναι απο τα πιο ομορφα νησια μαζι με την κερκυρα. εχουν  φυσικη ομορφια που δεν συναντας σε νησια του αιγαιου.

----------


## FILMAN

Εννοείται βέβαια ότι είναι λάθος, έτσι; Το κόκκινο καλώδιο που φεύγει από τον αριστερό διακόπτη θα πρέπει να ενωθεί με το ένα μπλε που πάει στο μοτέρ (όχι και με τα δύο). Το άλλο μπλε θα πάει στην  έξοδο του δεξιού διακόπτη.

Και ο πυκνωτής, όχι, δεν συμπεριφέρεται σαν κλειστός διακόπτης, αλλά συνδέεται παράλληλα με τα άκρα του μοτέρ για αντιπαρασιτικούς σκοπούς.

----------

